# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) تحديثات :  تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 (كيت كات) يبدأ الوصول إلى HTC One في كندا

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة إتش تي سي  اليوم بإرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 إلى هاتف HTC One، وذلك لمستخدميها في  كندا، على الرغم من أن الشركة كانت قد نشرت أمس تنويهًا بأن التحديث سيتأخر  في الوصول عن موعده المحدد.
ويبلغ حجم التحديث حوالي 585 ميغابايت ويقدم جميع الميزات القياسية لنسخة الكيت كات بالإضافة إلى تحسينات أمنية متعددة. 
لا  توجد معلومات مؤكدة حول موعد وصول التحديث إلى أجهزة HTC One في بقية  أنحاء العالم وخاصة في الشرق الأوسط، لكن الشركة ذكرت أمس بأن التحديث قد  يحتاج إلى أسبوعين أو ثلاثة للوصول إلى أمريكا الشمالية (وهذا يتناقض مع  وصول التحديث اليوم إلى كندا). لكن بالمجمل نتوقع تأخيرًا في وصول التحديث  عن موعده المحدد مسبقًا والذي كان متوقعًا خلال هذا الفترة، لهذا ربما  علينا الانتظار لبضعة أسابيع أخرى قبل وصول التحديث إلى منطقتنا.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

